
California Bill Looking to Criminalize 'False' Political Speech - hrodriguez
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20170317/17054236942/california-lawmakers-looking-to-make-bad-law-worse-banning-false-political-speech.shtml
======
mythrwy
_It is unlawful for a person to knowingly and willingly make, publish or
circulate on an Internet Web site, or cause to be made, published, or
circulated in any writing posted on an Internet Web site, a false or deceptive
statement designed to influence the vote on either of the following:

(a) Any issue submitted to voters at an election.

(b) Any candidate for election to public office._

Great, if this passes (which there isn't a chance in hell of) we'll have
grounds to lock up every politician I've ever seen. (Including those claiming
not to be politicians). Many reporters and newspaper publishers as well.

~~~
DrScump

      we'll have grounds to lock up every politician
    

... and every major media operation (print and broadcast).

~~~
RugnirViking
... Or just about anybody using social media

------
gozur88
Ah, California. Why learn from mistakes over the ages when you can make them
fresh?

------
MrZongle2
Knock yourself out, California. Let us know how the experiment goes.

~~~
metaphorm
they've been trying this experiment on university campuses for a few years
already. they've almost succeeded in completely isolating themselves from the
scary outside world!

~~~
MrZongle2
Universities are doing for critical thinking what organized religion has done
for spirituality.

------
arcaster
Wow, well I was on the fence when it came to leaving California. Now I'm
absolutely certain I'll be leaving. You guys enjoy playing "pin the smugness
on the echo-chamber".

------
blackflame7000
A penny wise and a pound foolish.

